# Das Richtige Messgerät (DIN VDE)



## lounsome (12 April 2012)

Hallo, 

wir benötigen ein neues Messgerät zur Abnahme unserer 
Schaltschränke und Maschinen nach DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE0113 Teil 1)

Bis jetzt hatten wir das AMPROBE HT4050, das aber nun defekt ist.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Gruß lounsome


----------



## TimoK (12 April 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ihr mit Amprobe zufrieden seid würde ich mir mal den MT204-S anschauen.

http://www.amprobe.eu/de_DE/showproduct/520/MT_204-S/

Das Gerät haben wir als Demogerät hiergehabt, macht einen recht guten Eindruck, allerdings ist die Bedienung und das LCD-Display aus meiner Sicht nicht so ganz elegant gelöst - Geschmacksache. 

Alternativ dazu den MachineMaster9050, der allerdings ungefähr doppelt so teuer ist...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## lounsome (13 April 2012)

Wir wollten eigentlich nicht bei der Marke Amprobe bleiben.
Der Support ist 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Gibt es da nichts "handlicheres" von der Konkurrenz?


----------



## TimoK (13 April 2012)

Dann kann ich dir nur von Fluke ebenfalls abraten, der Support ist nämlich der gleiche, Beha, Amprobe (was ja inzwischen Beha-Amprobe ist) und Fluke werden aus einem Büro supportet von den gleichen Personen... Einzig die Telefonnummer ist anders ;-)

Mit der Qualität von den Fluke Messgeräten im Allgemeinen bin ich allerdings recht zufrieden!


Gruß
Timo


----------



## DaChecker (7 Mai 2012)

Ich bin irgendwie auf GossenMetrawatt... Profitest 204 hängen geblieben, ein sehr Gutes Gerät.
Ist zwar sehr teuer aber jeden Cent Wert in Bezug auf Qualität des Gerätes und des Supports.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Mai 2012)

Gossen Metrawatt haben wi rauch

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ludewig (13 Mai 2012)

Die klassischen Amprobe-Geräte werden aber idealerweise von der HT Instruments in MG gepflegt, nicht von Fluke-Beha-Amprobe. Ich habe dort gerade meinen Genius von 2004 neu kalibrieren lassen.


----------

